# What Would You Do If You Met Your Fursona?



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 28, 2013)

Like, what would you do if you met your fursona?
Would you be bitter enemies, best friends? Would you kiss yourself!? 

Personally, if I met him, we'd probably argue. :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd give her a great big hug, and touch her fur.

Not in a weird way. I just wondered what it would be like to grab a fistful of anthro fur.

And then we'd probably play video games or something.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

My guess, go buy beer, some snack to go with it and chill for the rest of the day.


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 28, 2013)

I would throw up all over my neighbor's cat.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Aug 28, 2013)

Yiff.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

Well... he'd just be a clone of me... but as a skunk instead of a human.

So we'd probably just do regular clone bro stuff, I guess. I would probably be more amazed at the fact that he would be a clone than an anthro.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> regular clone bro stuff


I do wonder what clone bros usually do as it isn't all that regular to see a clone come to you :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I do wonder what clone bros usually do as it isn't all that regular to see a clone come to you :V



Probably go through an intense identity crisis and have a nervous breakdown or something.

Simultaneously.

I mean like both of us simultaneously.

But yeah I guess those two things simultaneously too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Probably go through an intense identity crisis and have a nervous breakdown or something.
> 
> Simultaneously.
> 
> ...


I'd pay to see that. Honestly


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2013)

Skin it and turn it into a fursuit?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you fuck me?
Id fuck me.

Its not gay, it's masturbation


----------



## Inpw (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll call the police and tell them I just saw an ancient deity and they should arrest him.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 28, 2013)

Knock them out, brain transfer, then dispose of the evidence, i'd be left with an awesome new body and there can be only one...


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 28, 2013)

Get outrageously drunk and paint the fucking town red.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

Find some weed and smoke it. Then we'd put on some coffee and watch cartoons.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 28, 2013)

Drink a shit ton of beer and fuck. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 28, 2013)

draw each other badly


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 28, 2013)

Step one: Syrup. 
Step two: In my belly.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Step one: Syrup.
> Step two: In my belly.


Kinky. If I met your 'sona we'd go to a 24 hour IHOP.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Kinky. If I met your 'sona we'd go to a 24 hour IHOP.



Well i meant the waffle me but that's^ what I'd do if I met meh burd sona.


----------



## Carnau (Aug 28, 2013)

I would stare at them
and they would stare back at me
and we'd just stare at each other. 
...We're not the talkative type(s)


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 28, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Well i meant the waffle me but that's^ what I'd do if I met meh burd sona.


Right. I was talking about bringing wafflesona to IHOP for a healthy helping of irony.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 28, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Right. I was talking about bringing wafflesona to IHOP for a healthy helping of irony.



Everyone needs some iron in their diet. 
#horriblejoke


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2013)

Tag-team troll some chatrooms, talk about things we hate and how much we hate them, attempt a musical jam, get drunk, do some gaming, cuddle like mad, and overall have the best day ever.
Then I demolish his furry ass.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tag-team troll some chatrooms, talk about things we hate and how much we hate them, attempt a musical jam, get drunk, do some gaming, cuddle like mad, and overall have the best day ever.
> Then I demolish his furry ass.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 28, 2013)

I would probably feel a lot of envy and rage


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tag-team troll some chatrooms, talk about things we hate and how much we hate them, attempt a musical jam, get drunk, do some gaming, cuddle like mad, and overall have the best day ever.
> Then I demolish his furry ass.



I thought you were going to post that one Spongebob song.

I thank you for avoiding this.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 28, 2013)

Go to a punk show and skank for hours.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd tell him to go fuck himself and the next thing you know both of us would be in the same bed. :V
I'd probably ask him for help on a few trophies I want to get for some games I play, because we both play video games and I'm a trophy whore. And then we'd talk a bit and share our love of pizza and then bake/order some. Generally, lots of nerdy stuff.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 28, 2013)

Lapin_Agile said:


> Go to a punk show and skank for hours.


You skank to ska, not punk.  So help me god if you say punk and ska are the same.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 28, 2013)

Ask how houseplants have sex.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 28, 2013)

if i ever beat myself as a bat...
plan world domination.

and play super smash brothers brawl all night.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You skank to ska, not punk.  So help me god if you say punk and ska are the same.


We skank wherever we damn well please.

Also:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Skanking is a form of dancing practiced in the ska, ska punk, hardcore punk, reggae and other music scenes*


Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skank_(dance)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2013)

The real question is, wrf would my husband do if he met my fursona.  I imagine lots of rape.  You know, like the good kind of rape.


----------



## BRN (Aug 29, 2013)

He would be my Pokemon, and I would be his bitch. Probs. Might switch from time to time.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 29, 2013)

Lapin_Agile said:


> We skank wherever we damn well please.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skank_(dance)


I'd love to see how far you get skanking at a real punk show.  You'd get your ass beat in the pit. 
Dont get me wrong, I love ska.  But skanking at an honest punk show would not end well for you. Not in L.A., not anywhere.  Unless its that poser ass shit.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2013)

Me: "Wanna play Xbox?"
Fursona: "Bitchin'."


----------



## Hewge (Aug 29, 2013)

He would probably make crude jokes about me, causing me to feel insecure about my appearance, intelligence, and personality.
He would also always keep me fearing for my life, and my soul, but probably never actually do anything to harm me. Unless he gets bored.

So I'd probably just dance with him, I guess.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 29, 2013)

Plaster paper talismans all over the place. We're making magic.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 29, 2013)

It would most likely never happen so I don't have any reason to worry about it, but if I did see my RP self IRL, I would panic because it means the end of the world has come.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 29, 2013)

I would stand there...mouth agape...

Then maybe we would have some fun together, he would take me flying or something


----------



## septango (Aug 29, 2013)

whatever I did I would NOT play cards with em


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 29, 2013)

So many people would fuck themselves. :V
I would too lol


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd play co op Ikaruga with him then draw hips. :I


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> So many people would fuck themselves. :V
> I would too lol


TMI


XoPachi said:


> I'd play co op Ikaruga with him then draw hips. :I


Ikaruga has co op? Why did i not know this?


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd run through a field of flowers with him.
(I'm joking.)


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd make her let me ride her back off into the clouds while blasting the theme to Neverending Story.


----------



## Sar (Aug 29, 2013)

I would be pretty pissed off, because the Fursona which represents me has appeared instead of ME being that fursona!?


----------



## Grunnolf (Aug 29, 2013)

i would just duo it up in some games and go to raves with my fursona


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> I'd make her let me ride her back off into the clouds while blasting the theme to Neverending Story.


Aah ha aah ha aah ha!

Awesome.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 29, 2013)

Hachi K. - "SQUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!" *snuggles*
Gwashi G. - OH FUCK, RUN LIKE HELL!


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I'd love to see how far you get skanking at a real punk show.  You'd get your ass beat in the pit.
> Dont get me wrong, I love ska.  But skanking at an honest punk show would not end well for you. Not in L.A., not anywhere.  Unless its that poser ass shit.


The only people obsessed with maintaining a punk image are the posers.  Seriously.  Who the fuck cares?

I mean I guess I could see skanking being scoffed at at like a post-hardcore show.  I probably wouldn't skank to like... Refused or something.  It wouldn't make sense.  But I went to a lot of pop-punk shows for like... Bouncing Souls and early Alk3 (stopped caring about them with Good Mourning, they didn't play '97 at their Halloween concert, it was sacrilege).

I don't want to sound condescending, but you're trying way too hard.

EDIT: How you can tell a punk from a poser on the internet.
Punk: "You like punk?  Awesome!  What shows have you been to?"
Poser: "YOU'RE NOT PUNK YOU'RE A F***ING POSER I'M WAY MORE PUNK THAN YOU."


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 30, 2013)

Lapin_Agile said:


> The only people obsessed with maintaining a punk image are the posers.  Seriously.  Who the fuck cares?
> 
> I mean I guess I could see skanking being scoffed at at like a post-hardcore show.  I probably wouldn't skank to like... Refused or something.  It wouldn't make sense.  But I went to a lot of pop-punk shows for like... Bouncing Souls and early Alk3 (stopped caring about them with Good Mourning, they didn't play '97 at their Halloween concert, it was sacrilege).
> 
> ...



Made me thought of this.

[video=youtube_share;pIGfbOsOBlA]http://youtu.be/pIGfbOsOBlA[/video]


Same shit happens with metalheads online. Oh you like limp bizkit? you're fucking posser you are not a true metalhead


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 30, 2013)

Introductions to begin with. then lengthy discussions and a bit of argument perhaps over philosophy, art, parallel universe stuff, and maybe go hunting together.
After devouring some small furry animals we might get a soda and check out the movies on the tube. Then with two of us we might be able to win an argument with my wife!
I we would be the best of friends and the worst enemies. If the universe didn't collapse on itself when we shook hands then it would be a good time.


----------



## Manis Pan (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally get an avatar.
.
.
.
.
.
Then turn him in to the government for some HORRIBLE TESTS.


----------



## Marsonaut (Aug 31, 2013)

Personally... I'd either run to the hills or nervously smile and say hi... and pray that he isn't in an anti-human mood. XD


----------



## EloeElwe (Sep 2, 2013)

He would probably end up being my best friend and companion, though nothing would get done around the house.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess I'd poke myself and see if I'll squeak. X3


----------



## Ji-Ji (Sep 4, 2013)

Be creeped out by giant pixels in this universe


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

We would snuggle, play video games, read manga, probably play dress-up or something, and then snuggle some-more. <3


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Sep 4, 2013)

the werewolf character I have that I identify with the most is the CEO of a large tech corporation, so I'd probably ask him for a job.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 4, 2013)

Tackle Him and make him pay his half of the Rent, Oh and smack him for leaving his little raisins all over the place...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 4, 2013)

Go to the pool. Then hit up on some pokemon battles. I think i might have a second ds if i look around...


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 4, 2013)

Go rock some sushi, maybe have a beer. He'd tell me how he got so cool.


----------



## Torvus (Sep 4, 2013)

I would become a lackey in his mission to take over the world.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 5, 2013)

Ride her. :V
...Not in THAT way, you perverts.

Actually, I dunno what I'd do. It sounded cool at first, until I realized it's basically me, with the same viewpoints, knowledge, and life experiences, so... Probably not very interesting to talk to. :\

Maybe I'd make a lifecast of her face and paws so I can make an ultra-realistic fursuit.
Or sell her venom for money. (for antivenom and such.)
We would definitely have to go out for steak at some point, though, probably with the venom money. :v


----------



## Jaseface (Sep 5, 2013)

It would be interesting if we ever met.  I have 3 Fursonas: Jase, I would get along with and most likely DJ back to back with him.  Max, I would be afraid of what trouble he is getting into and pray that he doesnt bring said trouble home with him.  GÃ¼mmi, I would run away as fast as I could covering my own ass for protection from him.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 5, 2013)

Yiff it.


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

"oh hey a white bird, neat"

"CAW CAW CAW"


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Ride her. :V
> ...Not in THAT way, you perverts.



I totally thought of it in THAT way.



Jaseface said:


> GÃ¼mmi, I would run away as fast as I could covering my own ass for protection from him.



Hide your asses for glow-foxes with rape them. :V


----------



## MochiElZorro (Sep 5, 2013)

Well besides GG and Hachi, I do have another but... I dunno if my female 'sona can be considered as a FUR-sona per se, she lacks quite heavily in the fur department (human). But if I met her, I might just fall in love. She's just awesome that way, great personality and not butt-ugly (though I'd hesitate to call her pretty or beautiful).


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually wouldn't it be like meeting your own intuition. Would be pretty boring having a friend that knows exactly what you know, have the same interests, responses, thinking style and beliefs than your own.

It seems more legitimate to yiff but I hate dick. That's why I try to rip mine off while watching anthro girls.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

Accretion said:


> That's why I try to rip mine off while watching anthro girls.



excellent


----------



## JakeTheUmbreon (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we'd become instant bros, considering he takes up like 80% of my personality most of the time. I've met like 2 people just like him, and we became instant bros.


----------



## Tyranny (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be a tad bit upset meeting mine instead of becoming it. But still, I'd be excited but a little worried. Whatever the reason for Azrael being on earth instead of vilous, it wouldn't be good. In that case we'd be looking at some hostile takeover time, and a new leader.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

Cuddle.Pizza.Cuddle.Beer.Sex.Cuddle


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 9, 2013)

Freak out because there's a random boar in front of me. Freak even more out if it's my bipedal, talking one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Probably get together with y'all and your fursonae and have an awesome, gay-ass picnic.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 10, 2013)

Smoke weed and talk about the meaning of life.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

80s PARTY!!!
And pun wars oh god the pun wars.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Would be pretty boring having a friend that knows exactly what you know, have the same interests, responses, thinking style and beliefs than your own.



Not when a majority of your interests are as obscure as mine, it wouldn't.

Not in the fucking slightest.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 10, 2013)

Ask him to help me with my studies.


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 10, 2013)

Have some tea, and smoke.

Probably talk about what went wrong, and then about current events. I like myself, so we would fuck. After that, go get some food.


----------



## Soren (Sep 13, 2013)

I feel like if i met my fursona, i would be the most jealous person alive


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Come on, what do you think I'd do if I had a clone? I mean, TECHNICALLY it's just, you know, getting off...

Okay, really, knowing myself, I'd kiss myself for hours because kissing is fun. Although if you're talking about a character that I created that has nothing to do with me, we'd have a standoff. All my characters that I create are designed to be exceptionally aggressive shitheads who shoot first and ask questions never, even if I'm a calm easy-going person that doesn't walk around with a loaded pistol. What can I say, I'm fascinated with southern culture.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 14, 2013)

I suddenly abandoned my fursona so if it was real, it'd be invisible.


----------



## Martin Canine (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe, like in an opposite universe, my fursona deeply wishes to become human, since everything is the other way around, then have a long discussion, on how it is being a dog/human. After all, we're the same person with another body. Maybe we would try to switch bodies, then, before going back to the other's universe. Then we'd be happy, finally living in the world we always wanted to, looking like we wanted.
...
Just figured out I'm quite a dreamer.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

Slap her for not being a better species.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 21, 2013)

upon meeting him, I would be freaking out because, just look at my avatar and you'd have an idea what my Fursona looks like then after that we go have a beer


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 21, 2013)

EDIT: ignore this pls


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Cuddle.Pizza.Cuddle.Beer.Sex.Cuddle


#weirdo

My fursona and I'd probably just play video games or something. Maybe get frozen yogurt.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd trip balls. No joke.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 26, 2013)

Put on some Subheim and chill about.
Talk smack about people and dig out my ancient ps2 and coop some stuff, that is, if my 'sona would be having a lucid period. If not, well, time to food up at some kebab joint.
Come the evening, there will be beer and whiskey, maybe some Bulmers too.


----------



## chikyuu98 (Sep 29, 2013)

what?! Nisshoku how the hell did you get out
Uh-oh he looks pissed as usual have to kick his
Ass!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2013)

Lick him.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2013)

Be utterly baffled as it is still in the bubbly test tube floating about like a foetus. In its final stages of completion.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 1, 2013)

Be confused until the narwhal bacons.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, if I meet my fursona, then guess I would be very concerned about my mental state to the point of outright horrification, and make an appointment to visit a psychiatrist as soon as possible.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sleep with her!


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 3, 2013)

Take up arms. Let it be known that my fursona is a psycho.


----------



## Death's_Companion (Oct 3, 2013)

If i met my fursona, I would probably beg to draw him. Then I would meet people and there fursonas and have a huge party full of awsomesauce-errific people and music, then probably get laid by some sexy wolf, tiger, or other big cat.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 3, 2013)

I would tie him up with some rope. Put a gag in him. Take him to my car. Drive to a secluded location. Then I would whisper in his ear "you shouldn't exist." Then I set him on some train tracks and then... POW!


----------



## tetrahedron (Oct 3, 2013)

I had this happen in a dream, he came into me and now I feel like I am it in spirit.


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 4, 2013)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I would tie him up with some rope. Put a gag in him. Take him to my car. Drive to a secluded location. Then I would whisper in his ear "you shouldn't exist." Then I set him on some train tracks and then... POW!



I feel like it would be more fitting if you tied him up and threw him off a cliff.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 4, 2013)

That works also. And this is playing while I'm doing it all. 

[video=youtube;DrmUh3kJzX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrmUh3kJzX0[/video]


----------



## Timetrick (Oct 13, 2013)

Say hey, then he'd probably ditch me and go do his own thing.


----------



## Ariaxu (Oct 13, 2013)

It would probably murder me. Just because.
its quite hostile i guess ;_;


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't have a fursona; but if I did, I'd probably be like
"AHHHH! There's a monster after me!"
10 minutes later.
"Oh. You're not some hideous monster. Well that explains why you look like my fursona. So how'd you get here anyways?"
Then we'd hang out when family isn't around. 
Family would probably freak out if they saw it.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 13, 2013)

We'd run outside in the dead of winter in our birthday suits.


----------



## Araptikos (Oct 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Drink a shit ton of beer and fuck. :V



This one.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Oct 14, 2013)

We'd burn many houses, get drunk, and become hobos.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd hang out with him!


----------



## Foxtrot Apocalyptia (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats a scary thought o.o He's such a pain in the ass XD


----------



## Riho (Oct 17, 2013)

Aggybyte said:


> We'd run outside in the dead of winter in our birthday suits.


You motherfucker, you stole my idea.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd take footage to make sure I'm not crazy.


----------



## Tenoenar (Oct 22, 2013)

There would be about five minutes of lookings-at, then I'd have a lizard on my head.


----------



## Gumshoe (Oct 22, 2013)

After a bit of thinking, I have come to the conclusion that I am so socially awkward around others, I can't even stand around or break the ice with a character I created in my own head.


----------



## SierraCanine (Oct 22, 2013)

This is SO EASY!!  I interact with my fursona on a regular basis in an RP environment.  We get along for the most part, bicker a little ( mostly me picking on him for being slow with the ladies ), and in general try to to destroy stuff as we hide from my close friends fursonas..... he did put a dent in my truck through... XD so he is no longer allowed to drive -_-


----------



## Unen (Oct 22, 2013)

probably hate each other and try everything to best each other in whatever way you choose to take that . We would both agree mutual benefits are to be had mind.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 25, 2013)

I would probably start by staring in disbelief for 5 minutes. 
Then I would never leave him alone, EVER!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 29, 2013)

We'd probably watch obscure kung fu movies and smoke some cannabis.


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Oct 29, 2013)

Beat the shit out of her in L4D


----------



## derpherp (Nov 2, 2013)

go to a shit load of pop punk concerts, like this concert for example

[video=youtube;xovLcSveOfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xovLcSveOfY[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

Slap him in the face and tell him to get back in my imagination.


----------



## Zenolith (Nov 2, 2013)

I would probably wave and say hey, he'd look at me and walk away. I'd probably get upset and binge drink.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 3, 2013)

alcohol, weed and stuff


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 4, 2013)

I would stay away from him if the fucker is as crazy as me.


----------



## Reaginicwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Cuddle.Pizza.Cuddle.Beer.Sex.Cuddle


Totally not werid since your fursona is technically you. It would simply be masterbation, totally not gay. I'm being dead serious about this.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 6, 2013)

Reaginicwolf said:


> Totally not werid since your fursona is technically you. It would simply be masterbation, totally not gay. I'm being dead serious about this.



Some people see no problem with that. Some people don't make their Fursona based on themselves. I'm in the latter group. Dunno 'bout him.


----------



## Suka (Nov 6, 2013)

He would probably tackle me for taking to long to say anything than we would have some great food and wine and be best of friend. Also might get high and yiff.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 7, 2013)

Suka said:


> Also might get high and yiff.



THE STEREOTYPES. THEY'RE ALL TRUE. AAAAAAAAAAAA-!!!!

...

But seriously, with how many replies say this, it almost seems like half of you guys huff and puff while huffing and puffing, ifyaknowwhatimean. Just saiyan.


----------



## Wither (Nov 7, 2013)

I dunno, we'd have to decide who gives the first bj.


----------



## Oovie (Nov 7, 2013)

Suka said:


> He would probably tackle me for taking to long to say anything than we would have some great food and wine and be best of friend. *Also might get high and yiff.*


I didn't think I was going to have a reason to logon to this account and post anything, was wrong I laughed reading that.


----------



## Alitis Lupus (Nov 8, 2013)

I would invite him to my house to hang out and relax. maybe sword fight but he would likely win most of the time since he has wings and can fly.


----------



## Riho (Nov 8, 2013)

Finally, someone who can actually play Borderlands 2 worth a shit. Maybe you'll remember to Gunzerk at the proper times.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 8, 2013)

If I met Robin, my red dragon-sona, I'd wonder why we weren't yiffing yet.
Also, I'd fly on his back, and ride through the wind!


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2013)

I would definitely not want them around, or to even exist. I call myself a furry because I like the art and cartoon style of anthros. Not the idea of such things existing or walking among us.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Nov 8, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I would definitely not want them around, or to even exist. I call myself a furry because I like the art and cartoon style of anthros. Not the idea of such things existing or walking among us.



This is when I wonder... if anthros suddenly started existing, would dingo's reaction make him a heretic of furrydom? Perhaps racist? Or would the rest of humanity ultimately share the sentiment? I like the idea of furs appearing IRL because it's fun to think of all the possible outcomes of such a bizzare event. Also, flowcharts are sexy.

I ramble too much. :/


----------



## Dover (Nov 9, 2013)

Well first of all, I'd stop the pills. That's the end of me seeing my fursona.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh damn. I'd finally have someone to play fighting games with on my own level.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 10, 2013)

I would slowly ask if he was going to eat me, ask him how his life has been and where he was all this time. After getting that out of the way I would invite him into my house to play some Halo or such.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd ask a lot of questions about his phisiology, biology and origins before we hung out. Probably just play video games with my sister and friends and go for a walk; perhaps see a movie while we're at it.

At the end of the day though, if he can fly he better damn give me a ride.


----------



## Lucient (Nov 10, 2013)

The second we saw each other we would fight to the death with whatever objects were around us at the time. By the end of the fight (both of us still breathing), We'd snuggle and hug and sleep in the same bed and talk about the universe. It would be perfect.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 10, 2013)

Go flying ,why wouldnt I take my terrestial self into the sky?


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

See if I could learn some magick, chat about whatever comes up, maybe plot a few things and work on projects or entertain people for money. Hell, even playing some games with him would be interesting.


----------



## TheRH100 (Nov 24, 2013)

There would be a 10-15 second awkward staring session, me thinking "I draw this guy" and him thinking "He draws me". Followed by a montage of a bunch of fun activities involving playing video games, shenanigans at the high school, shooting videos, dancing together, doing extremely awkward poses, the list goes on...

With a chance of yiff at some point.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 24, 2013)

Now that I think about this again, I'm going to have one hell of a party then.

Especially with that goddamn purple lizard who will keep trying to poke at me and leave me to rot before he comes back to poke me again.


----------



## Rat Balls (Nov 24, 2013)

gently caress his face, then smack the shit out of him
i'd say we'd cuddle but we'd probably just end up beating each other up
which is also just as satisfying but shhhhh


----------



## Rhee (Nov 25, 2013)

I finally have a sucba buddy, and someone to take to those all you can eat buffets and not look like a lonely creeper


----------



## Kenzie (Nov 26, 2013)

I would want him to be my friend. 

We could go have drinks, or go to a park, or play games. We could go to a museum, or we could go gallery hopping. Or we could draw and paint stuff.

So lonely...


----------



## Derron116 (Dec 20, 2013)

We'd look at each other for a few seconds, both of us not sure if someone put something into our soda or something, We'd likely become friends though, do dat gaming, internet, and I guess I'd be happy maybe, well except a bit jealous that my fursona gets to be a Utahraptor but that's what he was created to be, I guess


----------



## Tica (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm gay and attracted to humans only, but even if I met my own human clone, I wouldn't want to have sex with her. The minute you exist in two different spaces with two different brains, it doesn't matter if you have the same DNA: you're two different people. To fuck my clone would be incest, not masturbation. Like fucking your twin. (...do I watch too much sci-fi?)

My fursona is totally G-rated anyway. If I met her, I'd probably make friends pretty fast, and I'd carry her around piggy-back style everywhere. Tica's more chill and more girly than me. We'd hang out and eat fruit and read and talk about things that are important to us. I think sloths are totally adorable so I'd probably fawn over her a little too much. :/


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 20, 2013)

Tica said:


> I'm gay and attracted to humans only, but even if I met my own human clone, I wouldn't want to have sex with her. The minute you exist in two different spaces with two different brains, it doesn't matter if you have the same DNA: you're two different people.



Yeah, as much as I like cartoon drawings of anthropomorphic animals, a real one standing in front of me would probably be pretty damn freaky looking.

If I met mine, she'd either punch me in the gut for making such a miserable bastard, or we'd go out to some bars. Or both.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 20, 2013)

I might faint like that guy in the Paul movie.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 20, 2013)

i probably would say "HOLY SHIT!" then we yiff/have sex.  then we become the best of Brothers ^^


P.S i saw sex-related posts so i ASSUMED it was okay to do so.


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> i probably would say "HOLY SHIT!" then we yiff/have sex.  then we become the best of Brothers ^^
> 
> 
> P.S i saw sex-related posts so i ASSUMED it was okay to do so.



I saw your name in this thread so I ASSUMED that you were going to go with that answer.

Anyways, if I saw my character, I'd probably freak out and run away because there would be a giant anthropomorphic badger in front of me.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 20, 2013)

Pine said:


> I saw your name in this thread so I ASSUMED that you were going to go with that answer.




whats that spose to mean?


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> whats that spose to mean?



Maybe it could be your blatant sexual deviancy that you think you need to share with the forum.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 20, 2013)

Pine said:


> Maybe it could be your blatant sexual deviancy that you think you need to share with the forum.



well excuse me for being social for once in my life......


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> well excuse me for being social for once in my life......



Trust me dude, there are many different ways to socialize on the internet. Out of all of those choices, however, I don't recommend spouting off about your sexual fantasies or which fictional characters you like to tug your rug to. It's just a little creepy.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 20, 2013)

Pine said:


> Trust me dude, there are many different ways to socialize on the internet. Out of all of those choices, however, I don't recommend spouting off about your sexual fantasies or which fictional characters you like to tug your rug to. It's just a little creepy.



aren't we all creepy in our own way?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> well excuse me for being social for once in my life......


This is not the way you want to socialize.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is not the way you want to socialize.




ok yeah. dont expect much from me anytime soon.  i going to take the advice given to me and just stay low.  i thought this site was going to be just like FA, but it turns out i couldn't have been anymore wrong


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 20, 2013)

i would stop doing drugs


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

JaketheTiger said:


> ok yeah. dont expect much from me anytime soon.  i going to take the advice given to me and just stay low.  i thought this site was going to be just like FA, but it turns out i couldn't have been anymore wrong



You are damn right, FA =/= FAF
Btw you may have saw sex-related stuff but it's mainly humor, just prevent yourself of talking about porn, there are other things you can talk about, art, music, food, likes, dislikes... just don't add porn, please.


----------



## dialup (Dec 20, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> i would stop doing drugs


I laughed way harder at that than I should of. 

Also, I'd probably be a little creeped out if I met mine. If she did anything bad like pee on the floor or something I'd make sure to get out the squirt bottle and a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 20, 2013)

*FÍ¢Ì–Ì¥Ì¹UÌ¡Ì«Í–ÍÍ‰Ì°Ì—CÍœÍÍ¢Ì°Ì±ÌœÌ­Í‰KÍ‰Ì­Ì¼ Ì•Í–Ì»Í‰Í‡HÍžÌžÍˆÌ¼Ì¯Í“IÌ·ÍžÍŽÌÌ¬Ì–Ì–MÌºÌ™Ì˜ÌŸ*


----------



## TheRH100 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, since me and my fursona has the same interests and all that, we would discuss many topics and maybe even have minor debates over some small differences. We would help each other with homework. We would probably shoot a lot of videos together. We would also do other things...


...like partying and attending dances together.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

We'll be stoned great time, and kickass in starcraft II with a double zerg strategy


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 20, 2013)

Kitsune Cross, as much as we like hearing about your pot usage, I don't think you need to mention it in every thread.
You use drugs and want to be the kool kid, we get it already.


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd stay away. I try to live vicariously through my 'sona since getting my shit together. :S


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kitsune Cross, as much as we like hearing about your pot usage, I don't think you need to mention it in every thread.
> You use drugs and want to be the kool kid, we get it already.



K.


----------



## deathsock (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd probably freak out, since Singe'd look a bit creepy irl. I'd ask him why and how the hell he got here, and then try my hardest not to have him set the entire city on fire, although he'd most definitely ignore me 99.99%. D:


----------



## dawgz (Dec 21, 2013)

Be extremely jealous since they would be living the life that I "wish" I could    I guess I would then try to be around them as much as I could to be able to experience as much as they do as possible.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 21, 2013)

dawgz said:


> Be extremely jealous since they would be living the life that I "wish" I could    I guess I would then try to be around them as much as I could to be able to experience as much as they do as possible.



when your fursona has traits or stuff you would envy about. it would motivate you positively in some sense.  ....maybe its nice to have a fursona thats one step ahead you as a benchmark.


----------



## Kobe Mutt (Dec 21, 2013)

Ask if we could change bodies lol and if not be best buds


----------



## Fawna (Dec 21, 2013)

I imagine it would be a lot like the Regular Show episode where the gang camp in the woods and are hunted down by a half deer, half human creature.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm rethinking my previous answer. If I met a furry version of me me somehow, we'd both freak the f*** out. After calming down, and realizing that I'm him/her... I'd probably get called something to the effect of "a lousy human jacking off to a furry wetdream." Kudos if you got the reference without using Google... though I highly doubt Google can find the page through all the noise, even in verbatim mode.  I'm sure we'd get along eventually if we had to.


----------



## Lagalamel (Dec 22, 2013)

Punch his head off.

I mean, it is detachable anyway.


----------



## Herbie_Horse (Dec 22, 2013)

After freaking out for a few minutes we'd probably end up chilling out with beer, pizza, a movie or two and some deep philosophical discussions.  Oh and I'd get him to fix the leak in my bathroom window.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Lagalamel said:


> Punch his head off.
> 
> I mean, it is detachable anyway.



If golf was his thing, you could use his body as the tee. 
Play golf like they do in Valhalla!


----------



## QuarterDollar (Dec 22, 2013)

We'd go swimming. And then eat a shit-ton. And proceed to sleep for the next 14 hours.


----------



## dawgz (Dec 22, 2013)

speedactyl said:


> when your fursona has traits or stuff you would envy about. it would motivate you positively in some sense.  ....maybe its nice to have a fursona thats one step ahead you as a benchmark.



An interesting point of view.  This assumes that our fursonas of course aren't running for there very lives to keep ahead of those who would happily capture them for the sake of experimentation, and that they aren't being persecuted by the so-called human race for not being just like them.  Call it what you will, but I can easily put myself into my fursona in my mind, and picture myself looking in a mirror at my image as an anamorphic wolf, and being able to see my own muzzle as part of my view as I would expect that a canine of any type would see.

Still, even if that life ended up turning into helping him keep one step ahead of those that would do him harm, if it meant being able to exprience his life, I'd do it without hesitation.  Given my dim view of humanity, I'd probably lay down my own life to protect his.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 22, 2013)

Kobe Mutt said:


> Ask if we could change bodies lol and if not be best buds


Pretty much this! Spend time gaming and having discussions that'll never end badly as we'd agree with everything we say.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 22, 2013)

If I were to meet my 'sona, I'd probably end up getting into a fist fight with him, for a variety of reasons. Then after we'd beaten each other half to death, sit down and have a beer.


----------



## Fox32 (Dec 23, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Like, what would you do if you met your fursona?



I would probably stop drinking 40% proof vodka and flush my stash of illegal substances.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

Be amazed as fuck, then go chill with food and movies.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 23, 2013)

YAY then i got someone to watch horror movies with and eat sushi and skittles till were sick  XD


----------



## Celeste (Dec 25, 2013)

Lots of giggles and girlie screams, hugs then endless crafting!! Eating and restroom breaks being the only stop


----------



## Tryn (Dec 26, 2013)

Would it be weird to start a relationship? Because I would be a good match for my Fursona~


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

With a fox 'sona?

What else?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Dec 27, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> With a fox 'sona?
> 
> What else?



YiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiffYiff


----------



## bigjon (Dec 28, 2013)

Considering my fursona is just a slightly hairier version of me (yes, I am that hairy IRL), we'd probably sit down and play skylanders and basically bitch about every thing, turn it into a joke, and laugh until it hurts.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 28, 2013)

I would play my Ibanez 7 string and make him the lead singer of a super twisted goth metal band.


----------



## RockerFox (Dec 30, 2013)

Go on adventures that make no sense while breaking every law of man and physics we can think of; and then probably start a band


----------

